# Abu garcia mgextreme2 reviews



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Fixing to pull the trigger on a new reel, and the MGextreme was on my mind ,so i wanted to ask if someone here is using it and are you using it for salwater fishing? It does have ceramic bearings and anti corrosion frame , so that tells me it be a heck of a reel for saltwater.
Im not bias on any brand as i own different types of reels ,from concept C,E, lews custom pro, revos ,pen,and some shimanos, so i like any reel that cast far and of course that it lasts.
Any info would be greatly appreciated 
Ps pictures have the reels specs..
Reels weight is an amazing 4.5oz.,
I think for lightest reel on the market, correct if im wrong.


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

i 90% time wade fish and i have the mgx2 and revo rocket, both are rock solid

mgx2 is 2 years old and by far the lightest on the market, put it on a billy stix and you got a light as a feather fish huntin weapon! 

extra weight and larger face, but i prefer the rocket, 37" retrieve per crank is very noticeable when throwing DSL all day


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Salty_UH said:


> i 90% time wade fish and i have the mgx2 and revo rocket, both are rock solid
> 
> mgx2 is 2 years old and by far the lightest on the market, put it on a billy stix and you got a light as a feather fish huntin weapon!
> 
> ...


Hey man thanks for the advice..
Ill have to try that rocket


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

A while back I posted a thread looking for a used mgxtreme, no response. Been using my Abu ALX a lot since I bought it at the fishing show, sweet reel. It's suppose to be close to the mgxtreme but more salt water worthy if I heard right. 4.5 ounces sounds incredible!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Revo Premier.


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

gman1772 said:


> Revo Premier.


Yeah i already have a premier and love it.
Cast like a bullet and very forgiving on salt water.


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Well went ahead and Bought the mgextreme 2 and the rocket, paird them up with hook spit diablo series wader light and the rocket with the diablo pitchfork. I just need a day to go and try it out.. super excited...


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just my experience..

Got my first newer Abu Garcia a week or two ago (Revo ALX.) Used for just one day in East Bay fishing from boat, and took that piece back the next day. After only like 30 mins of fishing, worm gear started acting up. I just got it to try something new.. No more Abu's for me. Just MY experience.

If you do insist on Abu, I'd check out the Revo Inshore. Buddy has one and it's a slick reel.

The only problem with that MGX is that it's a magnesium frame, which saltwater will eat up. And just in my opinion, if I were to go spend $500 on a reel I'd get one of those Shimano Aldebaren's. 

Just my 2 cents

Edit: Oops, you already got them.. my bad. hope you like them! I'm curious to see how they'll take on that saltwater


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

dk2429 said:


> Just my experience..
> 
> Got my first newer Abu Garcia a week or two ago (Revo ALX.) Used for just one day in East Bay fishing from boat, and took that piece back the next day. After only like 30 mins of fishing, worm gear started acting up. I just got it to try something new.. No more Abu's for me. Just MY experience.
> 
> ...


Revo Premier. Or a Lew's Tournament. Shimano hasn't built a bait caster worth owning in a while.

The ALX is not a good design for SW fishing. SS worm gear vs. aluminum gears = no bueno.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

^^^ didn't even know that about the worm gear.. When I look for a new reel, I just look to see if it's an aluminum frame.


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

dk2429 said:


> ^^^ didn't even know that about the worm gear.. When I look for a new reel, I just look to see if it's an aluminum frame.


Hahaha.
Yes that is correct on the ax.
Yes on the magnesium frame im not to worry sense i take care of my reels..
I have 3 of the concept E for about 2 years and some and i wade withmmmm and have not had any issues... the story is on the magnesium frames is that as long as you don't peel the coating on the frame it won't affect the frame..
Had mine for long now and i wade and still like new..
And yes i have the premier and is still my favorite reel.


----------

